# Sticky  Game room Rules



## toth boer goats

This pertains to titles of the threads:

Do not use all CAPITALS for any works. Do not use !!!! or Urgent in the title.

These threads come up on the recent topic searches and we don't want them to become over powering and draw away from the other important goat topics.

Remember 3 strikes you're out, we will be monitoring this just like the categories.

No bad language, keep everything friendly. Don't let anything get out of hand. If we see anyone becoming disrespectful, we will remove the privilege of viewing and posting to this section of the board.

Report any bad players, as in inappropriate behavior.

The game room is for having clean fun.

Enjoy


----------

